# New on here. Recently separated.



## iaschneider5 (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi Im new on here and recently separated and just figured id come on here to get advice and see what other people have gone through.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, you'll get the advice you need, here.


----------



## iaschneider5 (Oct 5, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Welcome, you'll get the advice you need, here.



Thank you, Just posted but I wrote a lot I doubt anyone will read it! I started rambling lol


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome. I hopd you find part of the advice/help you are looking for around here. Good luck.


----------

